# Star Trek Lower Decks: Showrunner der Comedy-Serie ist ein Star Trek-Nerd



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Lower Decks: Showrunner der Comedy-Serie ist ein Star Trek-Nerd*

						Alex Kurtzman, der Verantwortliche der neueren Star Trek-Serien, genießt nicht bei allen Fans hohes Ansehen. Mike McMahan könnte sich nun als wahrer Glücksgriff für das Franchise erweisen. Der Produzent der neuen Comedy-Serie Star Trek: Lower Decks schrieb sogar schon ein Buch über Star Trek - lange bevor er die Zeichentrickserie entwickelt hat.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Lower Decks: Showrunner der Comedy-Serie ist ein Star Trek-Nerd*


----------



## sfc (17. Juli 2020)

Und warum geht so was nur noch als Quatschcomedy? Soll uns das etwa sagen, dass echtes Star Trek nur noch als Verarsche taugt?


----------

